# 35 Gallon Community Stocking Idea



## Florent (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello, 
I've been reading threads on this forum for the past few weeks, and since I am close to the end of my fishless cycle, I decided to finally become a member and ask for your opinion and advice regarding the stocking of my 35 gallon tank.
Here is my wish:

1 Bristlenose Pleco
1 Bolivian Ram
6 Cherry Barb
1 Angelfish (I am willing to remove this one first if it compromises the balance of the tank)

Anything wrong with this? If so, what would you change?

Thank you for taking the time to read this and hopefully help me out!


----------



## rnsheehan21 (Mar 6, 2011)

I would say so far so good. Your wise to be cautious with the angelfish though.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree, so far so good. I would get more cherry barbs though.


----------



## Florent (Mar 23, 2011)

2 replies already, this forum sure is awesome. I will make that 8 barbs then, the more the merrier!

Thank you. Any more suggestions, or am I close to the tank's limit? I know that it's not always as simple as 1'' per gallon...


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Most 35s I've seen are hexagonal tanks...is yours?

Hex tanks are much harder to stock than regular ones.


----------



## DarkMaster Y0da (Nov 21, 2010)

i would get 2 rams and the angels will be fine but your tank will look kinda empty i would also get some white clouds and some cory cats


----------



## sik80 (Mar 16, 2010)

Rams are hard to sex when young, so be careful if go for 2. 2 males would be likely to fight regularly in that space unless you have a lot of plants and decor for them to form territories. A single male or a male-female pair would work best

Also, angels are best kept in group of 5+ individuals in at least a 55g tank according to the tropical fish profiles on this site. So I'd skip the angel


----------



## Florent (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you all.
My tank is not a hex, its dimensions are 30 x 14 x 20 (not exactly, but I'm not at home right now, I measured it yesterday so I'm at least certain about the 30" in length). 
Due to the ram's possible aggressiveness, I am set on acquiring just one (2 is risky as you pointed out, and I don't think I have a big enough tank to keep 4 of them happy).
I will forget about the angel then, since 5 is also too many for my tank's community. 

So far, I'm set on having:
8 Cherry Barbs
1 Bolivian Ram
1 Bristlenose Pleco 

I'm hoping all you experts can help me think of 1more species I could add to the mix! My preference would go towards colorful, active fish (what a surprise). Maybe some top-level swimmers?

Thank you so much already for the help provided, I look forward to learning more from the community!


----------



## Florent (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry for replying to my own post so much, I'm new to forums and if this constitutes poor etiquette, please forgive me. 
I think I have decided to add Neon Tetras to the bunch, so the final vip list should include:
-1 Bristlenose Pleco
-1 Bolivian Ram
-8 Cherry Barbs
-12 Neon Tetras

Thank you all for your advice, and please, if you see anything wrong with this or think a different combination would work better, let me know!

Florent


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

I advise against the angel fish, sorry to be the sad apple but they like groups and need larger tanks, at least 55. Also the rams and the angel fish wouldn't work because of the aggression. I think you could get another group of tetras would work


----------

